# Little Desk Clocks



## BarbS (Jan 13, 2014)

Not much to these, but they worked pretty well... a customer returned a tall pine clock because the Christmas recipient didn't want something so large,



 

and asked for a replacement only three inches high, four inches wide at the base. My _buyer _liked it; her 'friend' apparently did not. So, I made these in Tiger Maple and Cherry for her to choose from:



 

Haven't heard back yet. But, one to replace, one to sell. Happy camper.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jan 13, 2014)

Must be 3 different time zones...all the clocks have a different time.

Just kidding Barb. Those are great. I like the big one, but they are all pretty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 13, 2014)

Very nice, Barb! I like them all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ButchC (Jan 13, 2014)

I like these. They're simple and let the wood speak.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 13, 2014)

You have a eye for cool simple designs I like them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 13, 2014)

I like them all as well. I think the big one either needs a slightly larger clock insert, or maybe something else to go with the insert, like temp or humidity, or both maybe. It is a beautiful piece, it's just that the clock looks so small in that monolithic piece of wood. But like I said, it is a beautiful piece, it's jmo. All nice work Barb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 13, 2014)

I think Dave hit the nail on the head. You have an eye for design. They are all beautiful but I like the smaller ones. Simple elegance!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 13, 2014)

Those are cool, Barb! I'm kinda partial to the larger one, but then I'd rather look at pretty wood than just about anything else.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm partial to the small ones myself, but like everyone else appreciate the beauty of the wood shown off in the larger piece. Nice work Barb !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarbS (Jan 13, 2014)

The vote is in.. he chose the Tiger Maple, had commissioned the clock in cherry, but I made two to cover costs and personally thought the tiger maple was prettier, which he agreed with when he saw them made up. 
All the opinions are interesting... the tall pine clock, I still prefer with just the one clock face in. I think Greg must just want to fill up space! That wood swirls in a red tone, and I was told it's pine, but I really don't know what kind. The natural edge reminded me more of a cypress knee than pine, but the seller I got it from insisted it was pine. It's actually one of those "wha-dat?" woods, I think. Here's a photo of the back and front. 


 

 
Thanks for all the compliments! And rdnkmedic, the clock faces are shipped with a plastic tab stuck in them to await the setting of where they'll be used! Funny, though. Or I'm just schizophrenic!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice clocks Barb.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 14, 2014)

Pretty sure that's redwood, Barb... At least that's what I thought it was when I saw the pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

